# I Have A Blue Fish



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Can anybody ID this guy? Just picked him up at Walmart. He was in a tank all by himself with no tags. I asked the chick running the pet section what it was and of coarse she didn't know. Then I decided f*ck it whatever it is it'll look cool in my 29 so I asked her how much it was. After 20 minutes of talking with a manager she decided to sell it to me for 1.00 since it didn't have a price tag.
He's about 2" long. Did I get a good deal?
P.S. Sorry for the blurry pic using my cell cam.
View attachment 182404


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

It is an Melanochromis johannii or an Blue electric cichlid. You got a great deal there usually about 8 bucks. Make sure you post in the tight forum next time.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that's an african cichlid for sure. species not 100% maybe an electric blue johanni.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Blue electric cichlid


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sorry for posting this in the lounge but I didn't know what forum to put it in because I didn't know what the hell it was lol. Mods feel free to move this thread where appropriate.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

YeAh it looks like a johanni... Sweet pick up for a buck... Not a bad looking specimen


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

It's an Electric blue johanni. I have 2 of them. Very awesome fish! Scientific name Metriaclima callainos


----------

